

Ask YC: How successful has your startup been with press releases? - shafqat

Just wondering how successful other startups have you been with press releases? Also, what service did you use?<p>We've been looking at PRWeb, where one of the options include distribution via the Associated Press as well. Thoughts?
======
cmos
The key to dealing with the press is to call them yourself. If the big press
is ignoring you, then go smaller, until you can talk to someone + get them to
write about you.

Press people sometimes have to dig for news, so if you send them as much pre-
written stuff as possible, it can make their job a lot easier. Especially if
they hit a slow day.

I would hire a good press relations company who is familier with your market
before a marketing person. You can turn them off if cash get's low, and they
should already know all the right press people in your industry.

Often times the Press people are not all that technically savvy. I've spent
hours on the phone educating them about my industry, what makes us unique, and
why people buy our product. They often appreciate this and we will get more
coverage.

But don't be annoying. As with anyone you are selling to, always ask when you
could call back if they are busy. i.e. "sounds interesting, but we're really
busy right now" "I understand. Would you mind if I contact you at the end of
the month? We're coming out with a new version + I'll update you on that".

They will appreciate you giving them control of how often you bother them.
Personal contact from the founder/inventor will always be more effective than
some PR service.

------
qhoxie
We were only moderately successful. The press releases were written and
distributed in-house because of budget restrictions. Our successes were
numerous in smaller media (decent traffic blogs, etc), but lacked in
mainstream areas.

------
shafqat
Just to give our background, we haven't put out any press releases yet just
because we have this idea that they aren't very effective. However, we're
thinking about doing it for our public launch thats coming up soon.

